# Is this racing stripe here to stay?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a beuaty. 

The timing of dogs' coats can be very individual. But I would guess that by one year she will have adult colored and textured hair over most of her body. But it may be a while before she develops major feathers, etc. Those often come in closer to two years. Owners of young Goldens often get asked if they have a Lab... causing great consternation and hurt feelings... but their dogs just hasn't gotten their Golden coat in yet. My Tucker didn't have his until he was two, and his tail feathers became fuller closer to three years.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

"They" say that the adult coat will be very much like the colour of the ears of the pup. It will take 2 years before the coat will fully develop and even then it can change over time.

The section down the spine will always be the most coarse part of the coat. The rest of the coat will be a lot softer.

My 5 month old has a coarse section down her back. However, I do not expect it to be "that" course when she is older.

The beauty of watching these pups grow is seeing how they will turn out as you never really know. My first girl surprised me by ending up having a beautiful golden back and a fluffy white belly. 

You can expect that Kaia (beautiful name) will likely have a gorgeous golden coat.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Aw. she's a doll. And her coat will even out, I am sure. I have a girl (Molly Bloom) who I promise looked much like a flying monkey for a few months and when she outgrew that *wish I knew how to post photos!cause she really did!* she got a stripe that was WAY more noticeable than Kaia's- of course, she is much darker - till she was a good 15 mo old. Hers is the longest I had a skunk stripe down the back of my dogs. It'll go away!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

tbear said:


> When should I expect everything to even out?
> 
> 
> View attachment 478945


Age 2 1/2 to 3 years old.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Ben is 13 months old and got his skunk stripe again, it was not as noticeable for a while but now it is back and a bit darker. So, obviously he is darkening a bit. It will go away, even out.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda still has her stripe too. Hers is mostly on her shoulders and stops mid-back. It was growing for a while, then stopped. I'm curious as to how she'll look in a year, as she's a mix of Golden and who-knows-what. She has some veeeeery thin pants, and a chunk of short tail feathers, which I'm hoping will grow more. :crossfing


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a video I took of Kaia today before her bath time. It shows her racing stripe really well. You can also see her lack of feathers in her front legs but she is starting to get some feathers in her hind legs (we like to call them her "butt wings" because she really doesn't have hair anywhere else.....haha) and her tail is starting to feather out. I'm crossing my fingers that the heavy feathering will just come with age.

*Kaia at bath time: http://youtu.be/d23Y-lRruio*


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Kaia is very cute, butt wings and all!


----------

